# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  المياه الغازية.. تحرق عظامك !!!!

## الشبح

المياه الغازية.. تحرق عظامك 

" شرب المريض الذي يتمتع بصحة جيدة مشروبات غازية بينما كان يخضع لتخطيط القلب وعندها لاحظ الأخصائي أن ضربات قلب المريض وضغط دمه هبطا فجأة إلى مستويات غير طبيعية وظهرت عوارض الدوار والإغماء عليه"..
هذا هو نص الخبر الذي نشرته مجلة " نيوانجلاند جورنال أوف ميديسين" فماذا حدث بعد- صديقتي- وما تفسير ذلك؟
أكدت الدراسات العلمية الطبية بعدها أن استهلاك المشروبات الغازية الباردة يمكن أن يؤدي إلى الإغماء.
أخطر من التدخين
بعد أن نصح الطبيب المريض بالتوقف عن استهلاك المشروبات الغازية بدأت الصحف والمجلات تتحدث عن أضرار هذه المشروبات في إشارة إلى كونها أخطر من التدخين، فكلاهما غير نافع وتتراكم آثاره الضارة لتظهر بعد فترة من الزمن إلا أن المشروبات الغازية تتفوق في مضارها على التدخين من حيث تناول شريحة كبيرة من الناس لها بدءاً من الطفل ذي السنتين وحتى كبار السن.. هذا كله في الوقت الذي تكثر فيه الدعاية للمشروبات الغازية، ويدمن البعض على تناولها مع كل وجبة بل ويتحف بها ضيوفه وتقدم عليها الشركات المنتجة لها عروضاً خاصة ومسابقات وجوائز وعبوات إضافية هدية مجانية!!
ترى.. هل هي فعلاً هدية؟! فماذا تحوي هذه العبوات؟ وماذا تقول عنها الأبحاث العلمية؟
المشروبات الغازية- صديقي- تصنع من الماء الذي تمت معالجته بطريقة خاصة مع غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون بالإضافة إلى مواد محلية وأخرى ملونة وثالثة منكهة وأحماض مثل حمض الفوسفوريك، وحمض الستريك.
ليس هذا فحسب بل أضف أيضاً مادة الكافيين حيث تحتوي العبوة العادية (330 مل) على ما يعادل الموجود في فنجان القهوة من الكافيين وهذا ما يفسر ما ينتاب الأطفال من أرق وصداع وحموضة ناهيك عن تسوس الأسنان لتأثير الحامض على الطبقة التي تحمي الأسنان وتقليل نسبة كلس الدم بما يؤدي إلى الإصابة بهشاشة العظام عند الكبر.
ترى ماذا ينتظر صمتنا عن تناول هذه الأشربة؟ هل سنظل نحبها بل وندمنها؟
الموت في زجاجة
مرة أخرى.. إذا أردت أن تتأكد تفحص جيداً ما هو مكتوب على زجاجة الكولا ومكوناتها فسوف تجدين منها:
1--حمض الفوسفوريك.
2-كميات قليلة من أثيلين جيلكول الذي يقلل درجة تجمد الماء إلى ما تحت الصفر بأربع أو خمس درجات، وهذه المادة تعتبر إحدى السموم في الطب الشرعي!
صديقي .. إذا ما تناولت 4 لترات من الكولا فقد تفقدين حياتك خلال ساعة واحدة !
ليس المطلوب هو الانزعاج ولكن الانتباه والبحث عن البدائل في العصائر الطازجة والحليب بالنكهات المختلفة وجوز الهند والماء العادي بدلاً من المشروبات الغازية، فهي ليس لها أي قيمة غذائية فيما يخص الفيتامينات والأملاح المعدنية فضلاً عن أنها تحتوي على كثير من السكر وحمض الكربونيك ومواد كيماوية أخرى كالألوان.

لا كولا بعد الأكل!
رجاء خاصاً – صديقي- رفع هذا الشعار والالتزام بتطبيقه إذا كنت من محبات تناول المشروبات الغازية بعد تناول الوجبات.. وللرد على سؤالك بـ " لماذا " اقرئ معنا السطور التالية:
فجسم الإنسان يحتاج إلى درجة حرارة 37 ْم لعمل إنزيمات الجهاز الهضمي، ودرجة حرارة هذه المشروبات تقل كثيراً عن هذه الدرجة مما يؤدي إلى توتر الجهاز الهضمي، وقد تصل درجة الحرارة إلى الصفر، وهذا في حد ذاته يؤدي إلى تخفيض الأنزيمات، ولن يتم هضم الطعام جيداً، ولكنه سوف يتخمر ويؤدي إلى وجود غازات وتعفنات، وتتحول إلى سموم وتمتص في الأمعاء، وتدور مع الدم، وتنتقل إلى الجسم وتتراكم السموم في أجزاء الجسم مما يؤدي إلى نشوء الأمراض المختلفة.
تجارب مؤلمة مع الكولا

التجربة 1: منذ شهرين وفي مسابقة بجامعة دلهي على شرب أكبر كمية من الكوكا كولا شرب الفائز 8 زجاجات من الكوكا كولا وأغمي عليه فوراً، بسبب زيادة نسبة ثاني أكسيد الكربون في الدم بشكل كبير، وبناء عليه منع رئيس الجامعة دخول أي مشروبات غازية إلى الجامعة!

التجربة 2: وضع أحدهم " سن مكسور" في زجاجة من الكولا لمدة 10 أيام فذابت! هل تصدق ذلك! الأسنان والعظام هي الأجزاء البشرية التي تبقى طويلاً مع الإنسان حتى بعد موته!
تخيل أثر هذه المشروبات على الأمعاء الدقيقة وبطانة المعدة!
نود أن توصلي هذه الرسالة إلى أصدقائك لزيادة الوعي الصحي بالأثر السيء للمشروبات الغازية.



تقبلوا تحياتي
أخوكم الشبح

----------


## بيسان

مشكور

----------


## hasson

يسلموو الشبح عالموضوع المفيد

والى الامام دائماً

اعذب التحايا

اخوووووكم:

hasson

----------


## الشبح

الله يسلمكي أختي بيسان 
مشكوووور أخي على هذا الكلام والله يسلمك ويعطيك الف عافيه






تحياتي
الشبح

----------


## دموع السماء

مشكور على المعلمومات

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

مشكور أخويي الشبح على المعلومات القيمة

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

كل الشكر الشبح على المعلومه الجميله
مع تحيات
عاشقة الزهراء

----------


## الشبح

العفوووووو أخواني وأخواتي تسلمووووا على التعقيب الجميل يعطيكم الف عافيه




تحياتي
الشبح

----------


## شجن

مشكور اخوي

معلومات قيمه ومهم الواحد يبتعد عن البيبسي وغيره

----------


## الشبح

العفوووو أختي شجن ومشكورررة على المرور والتعقيب 



تحياتي
الشبح

----------


## أمل الظهور

تشكر أخوي على المعلومات القيمة

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## براءة روح

يسلموو ع الطرح الرائع 

ربي يعطيك الف عاافيه 

بأنتظار الجديد دوماً

تحيااتي .. برءاة روح

----------


## فرح

مشكووور خيووووو
ع الطرح الراااائع 
يعطيك الله الف عاااافيه 
    بنتظااار الجديد

----------


## ام باسم

*مشكور*
* الله يعطيك الف عافيه ع المجهود*

*ننتظر جديدك*

----------

